
U.S. Tax Expert Caught in Surreal Green Card Trap in Denmark - arunc
https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2017-12-06/heartbroken-in-copenhagen-u-s-academic-caught-in-migrant-trap
======
guywaffle
Move back to the US and ignore the charges. If they don’t want your knowledge
and help then blacklist them. Our current “president” is America first so
they’d have to start a war to do anything

